# how to sort dubia?



## imd12nv (Apr 20, 2010)

So after months of waiting for my dubia colony to be large enough to start feeding them off I started using them as feeders for my T's and bearded dragons. My question is what is the easiest way to sort them for feeding them. I have one small beardie theat needs 1/4 inch nymphs. Im tired of picking through egg crates finding the right size. Is there an easier way?


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Apr 20, 2010)

Although I'm relatively new at raising roaches, I'm going to opt to say no. This is easy to do with say, rat feeders, but roaches are so numerous and you can't readily tell the difference between gravid females and non. I feel that it would be more time consuming than worth to try and separate the different sizes. You would probably spend more time sorting them than if you were just feeding from one tub. Good luck, and I found roaches really interesting to raise!


----------



## Bosing (Apr 20, 2010)

I use tweezers to choose the right sized dubia


----------



## 8by8 (Apr 20, 2010)

Put all your females in a large tub with a few males by themselves. That tub will soon fill up with nymphs. Thats what I did when I first got my colony, so I know if they where breeding. You would just have to put the females and males in a new container after about a month, should end up with a tub full of every size dubia. This takes alot of space though.


----------



## Jerm357 (Apr 23, 2010)

Get 2 buckets and drill a bunch of holes in the bottom of 1 of the buckets a little bit bigger then the roaches you want to separate (1/4"). Take the bucket with holes and put it in the bucket with no holes (stack them). Pore the roaches in the bucket with the holes and shake it around until all the smaller ones fall through into the other bucket underneath. The bigger roaches will be too large to fit through the holes and only the smaller ones will fall in the bucket with no holes. This method works great.


----------



## 8by8 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats a good one Jerm, I am going to try that


----------



## elportoed (Apr 23, 2010)

it's all here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145846


----------

